# Christmas and New Year



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Are there any good events rallies etc arranged somewhere in the middle of the ones at Redruth and Kelso, would like to get away for Christmas and or New year with out travelling too far from N lincs :?: :?: 
Any ideas all you good peoples


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*getting away*

Hi Grandadbaza

Not really an answer to your question, but we are in the same area as you and wondering the same thing. Picking up our new van (bought at the Lincoln show) and 30/31 Dec/ 1st Jan, is the first time we will be able to use it. 
We are looking for something to do/somewhere to go, maybe this could turn into an un-official meet somewhere in Lincs/Yorks...
Regards
Paul


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: getting away*



gillnpaul said:


> Hi Grandadbaza
> 
> Not really an answer to your question, but we are in the same area as you and wondering the same thing. Picking up our new van (bought at the Lincoln show) and 30/31 Dec/ 1st Jan, is the first time we will be able to use it.
> We are looking for something to do/somewhere to go, maybe this could turn into an un-official meet somewhere in Lincs/Yorks...
> ...


Any ideas would be good Paul , there must be lots of us in this region that wants somewhere to meet over the Christmas / New Year period 
Hope you get your new van on time and she is all you want her to be


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi

We bought the latest A/T Dakota with back bathroom from Leisure Kingdom aka Don Amott who also owns Lakeside in Nth Somercoates, but I think that's closed for the winter. Lets see if anymore tag onto this forum and wants to meet up, if not its you and us in the Station Inn car park then ! LOL

Maybe Tattershall or Woodhall Spa...it really depends on the thickness of snow I suppose.

Will keep a watch out on this forum to see how many interested parties we get, but dont want to go too far from home.

Paul


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We're off to Kingfisher for New Year -club does a New Year disco c/w bar till 0200 - but bring your own food !!

Harry & Pat


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> We're off to Kingfisher for New Year -club does a New Year disco c/w bar till 0200 - but bring your own food !!
> 
> Harry & Pat


Where is Kingfisher (apart from down by the riverbank  )


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Can highly recommend this meet, have been for past 3 years, majority of food for the whole time is provided, entertainment and a lovely warm, clean and fairly new village hall.

http://www.southlincsda.co.uk/holmeets.htm

You need to scroll down I don't mean the Lincoln xmas market meet. 

If you need more info just ask, I know there are just a few places left.

Mandy

Not our DA but just love being out with this group, very kind and friendly.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

grandadbaza said:


> Are there any good events rallies etc arranged somewhere in the middle of the ones at Redruth and Kelso, would like to get away for Christmas and or New year with out travelling too far from N lincs :?: :?:
> Any ideas all you good peoples[/quote
> 
> We are going to Redcar racecourse with the Motor caravaners club, 29th dec till 1 jan, I may even get to use the Milenco levellers I bought from you earlier in the year or was it last year???


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> > We're off to Kingfisher for New Year -club does a New Year disco c/w bar till 0200 - but bring your own food !!
> ...


Kingfisher is on Stokes Bay close to Gosport.

Harry & Pat


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> > Coulstock said:
> ...


Thanks for that ,but bit too far for me, just for new year


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

grandadbaza said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> > grandadbaza said:
> ...


Redcar not to far ?? Hardstanding right in town , next to tesco & beach, good in dec/jan for sun bathing, nearly as good as france & spain


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

we are now sorted , going nr Lincoln , then its not far if we get a snow deluge like last year, thanks all


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, our family which consist of our motorhome,my son and wife in a motorhome and my daughter and fella in a caravan, are looking for somewhere to go for New Year , and possibly Christmas,but near to us for the same reason as snow etc. so could you let me know where you are going and we"ll be interested in joining you. Thanks Ann and Mick


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

domannhal said:


> Hi, our family which consist of our motorhome,my son and wife in a motorhome and my daughter and fella in a caravan, are looking for somewhere to go for New Year , and possibly Christmas,but near to us for the same reason as snow etc. so could you let me know where you are going and we"ll be interested in joining you. Thanks Ann and Mick


Sorry Ann & Mick but we have booked in at a rally organised by another forum and we got the last available pitch


----------

